
Leafly lays off nearly 40 percent of its workforce - vector_spaces
https://www.businessinsider.com/cannabis-site-leafly-laid-off-nearly-40-percent-workforce-2020-3
======
dylz
I'm curious: why does a blog and review site have or need a 220-230 person
workforce?

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Ad sales.

